

Show HN: Responsive site we built for our game Phil the Pill - curiousphil
http://curiousmedia.com/philthepill/

======
curiousphil
Also, I'm not trying to hide the fact that we just launched a Kickstarter
campaign for the game today. It will be fairly obvious when you visit the
site! Trying to get the word out about the game in general! Hope you like it.

